# Feeding fish insects......



## bigk_54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Had a buddy come over the other day that had fish YEARS ago, he was asking me if I had killed any fresh insects for my fish to eat. I gave him the are you crazy look :? then I thought about it, well hell these things in the wild don't get fresh flake food daily....

So my ? is, what insects are sutable for fish consumtion (flies, ants, misqitos, spiders) and how much? I primarily have diff. variaties of tetras.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Ummm... I couldn't tell you. My best guess would be if the bugs not venomous then there shouldn't be a problem. I don't really know if they would eat the bugs, I don't see why not, try plopping an ant in there? :dunno: If I wasn't so afraid of bugs I would probably feed my fish the spiders that always attack me  Bugs have it out for me I know it.

Just make sure the bugs small enough for them to eat!!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

misqito larvae are good for fish. ive never tried it yet perhaps when i see a nest of them. or you could rip off the wings of a small house fly and throw him in
ive heard of people feeding meal worms to fish but i advise you not to feed them meal worms. they have a hard outer shell thats hard on the fish's digestive system.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I wouldn't bother with ants. Many things won't eat them and I tried putting a few in my tank once to see what would happen. None of the fish seemed to care for them. My killies like pinhead crickets, though. Plenty of other bugs are definitely eaten by fish in the wild and many people feed bugs like worms, mosquito larvae and wingless fruit flies to their fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

*Mosquito larva*
Search for some in clean water sources. Use the net to catch them. If I were you, get a bucket of clean water and put it in damp dark areas. Just be sure to check daily or risk having adult mosquitoes fly around your house. Check your local rules and regulations as well because most places ban the culturing of mosquito larva.

*Bloodworms*
These are very tricky to find. Best buy a pack of frozen ones. Chop the cube of bloodworms if the amount is too much. Place the frozen piece into the net and run under warm dechlorinated tapwater or tank water to thaw the food. Drop the pieces to the tank.

*Crickets, Grasshoppers, Flies, Ants*
Simply catch them or buy some in bait shops. Make sure they are not contaminated with pesticides. Depending on the sizes, only small fish will usually bother with ants, not the larger ones.

*Superworms*
Bait shop or pet stores.


----------

